# jacket/pant question



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

so i went to try on some jackets and pants today.. new to the sport.. big guy.

let me mention i am attempting a diet.. but its pretty hard ya know .. so neway

i put on the xl jacket.. and it fits good around the chest and arms.. but see.. i have a ghetto guy booty.. so the part of the jacket that goes around my waste/butt is real tight and uncomfortable.

and i find that most snowboard pants come in size 2x at the largest.. i tried on an xl and i got them on but once again. tight in the tush.

they were burton brand

so my question is.. from yalls experience, what brand jacket and pants are made a bit bigger.. or make sizes for bigger guys?

thanks!
-nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

from my research ... take a look at sessions. reviews keep mentioning how they are slightly larger then expected with a more loose fit overall. 

good luck with your search! hope you have it all ready by the time the snowing begins!


----------



## Booshy (Sep 6, 2008)

i would try an stay away from quicksilver & burton bc it seems like they taylor to the smaller snowboarders, my friend is in the same boat as you. Although burtons RONIN is a bit more expensive but they make there pants and jackets alot bigger. but again be ready to shell out a bit more money because its there fashion forward line up of snow gear.
GOOD LUCK ON THE SEARCH....


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

i like this thread because i too have a fat ass & need new pants. trouble for me is that on top of my fat ass (wear 36 jeans at the moment..) i also wear padded shorts under my snowboard pants, so i'm struggling with what pants to buy in order to make sure i have room for both my ass & my shorts w/o being tight at all. i guess with my shorts i'm probably about a 38, so i guess i need something that goes 38-40 on the size scale.

and if i do that, then drop a couple inches off my fat ass, will i be able to just cinch up a belt and comfortably rock big pants? or will they be falling off me w/o the padded shorts? kinda confused as to what i should go for this season.


----------



## 55Nick15 (Aug 11, 2008)

we are definately on the same page true richard.

im a 40-42 and plan to put some kinda of under armor leggings or something under the pants which will add to size..

but i think rocking big pants is ok due to the fact that most pants that i have seen have like a velcro thing that tightens the pants. and if that isnt tight enough, i know you got a belt haha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Sessions pants have a real nice stretch to them to go along with some extra seat bagginess (XL is 38-40).

Spyder also has some pants that go a little wide without adding too much length.

Vans is very waist friendly (Backcountry/Dogfunk/etc sizing chart says L is 40-42 with 32.5" inseam).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Special Blend, Analog, and 686. They're all kinda the 'gangsta' outerwear companies. Might throw in L1 and if NFA is still around them too.


----------

